# Where does the passenger seat return spring go on a '68 GTO?



## Corellian Corvette (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm getting ready to put my seats back in, and like a dummy didn't take a picture of the seat tracks.

On my '68, the passenger seat only has one return spring, the other track moves freely. Although it's unclear to me how that spring is located - I don't see a place to hook it on the track. 

I'm sure it's simple, but right now it's escaping me.

And the spring should be placed so the seat moves FORWARD when you release the latch, right?

Thanks!


----------

